# Master Masons Apron



## Vukovic (Jan 30, 2011)

I was recently at a estate sale.
The elderly man that owned the house was a Texas Master Mason. 
Apparently the next of kin did not see his Master Mason's apron as important and included as part of the estate sale items. The man was raised in Houston in 1936.

I thought about purchasing it to use at funerals or other events.
Are there any rules about a Master Masons apron with the Grand Lodge of Texas?

All the best
David Vukovic
Gray Lodge #329
Houston Texas


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Jan 30, 2011)

David,

I presume you're a Master Mason. The apron has to be a certain dimesion (16"x16" if I recall correctly) to be considered a "regulation apron, though many Lodges within the GLoTX don't actively enforce that law.

It's a shame that the apron was not disposed of in the manner which it was intended, but that's really out of our control. Good find, and take good care of it!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 30, 2011)

David, I too found several items of Masonic stuff, ie: Shriners Cuff Links, Bolo Tie, Ring, etc. I gave them to appropriate Bretheren within the Lodge so they could put them to good use...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 30, 2011)

Vukovic said:


> I thought about purchasing it to use at funerals or other events.
> Are there any rules about a Master Masons apron with the Grand Lodge of Texas?


 
Yes. According to the Monitor, only white aprons without any decoration are to be worn at funerals, except those conducted by the Grand Lodge, in which case GL aprons (DDGM, CoW, etc.) may be worn.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 31, 2011)

Vukovic said:


> I was recently at a estate sale.
> The elderly man that owned the house was a Texas Master Mason.
> Apparently the next of kin did not see his Master Mason's apron as important and included as part of the estate sale items. The man was raised in Houston in 1936.
> 
> ...


 
No rules I'm aware of... even if there were, the GL can hardly enforce them upon outsiders.

Or... can they? Bwah ha ha ha... :38:

Sorry, couldn't help it. Anyway, it might be worth having a conversation with the family, when possible, to impress upon them how important the apron must have been to their departed, and what a great heirloom it would make. Otherwise, tracking down the home lodge (if it still exists), and donating it would be a great thing to do.

Just personal opinion, but failing all other options, I would give it the same respect as I would an American flag -- and burn it... the proper way to retire a flag that is no longer serviceable.

BTW, brother David... I've moved close to Katy, and would love to come visit your lodge sometime. Would you be so good as to contact me? My personal email is rjwardlow@gmail.com.


----------

